# Two Different Men



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Today was the day I finally realized
As I stared into this Iraqi soldiers eyes,
I couldn't understand much
but I listen to a story of his life
About his four kids and his wife.
He told me about his little ones' smile
I could hear his heart smile,
And it made me think it was all worth while.
I gave him a dollar 
And ask him if he wanted to trade.
His smile in my memory will never fade
"America good", as he would say
Coming from a man that was beaten every day.
Then we came along
And all the abuse was gone.
Shaking his hand I was sad in my heart.
Trying to understand
I wouldn't even know where to start.
Two different men from different places
With the same smile on their faces.
Just two fathers standing talking about kids
For just a few minutes you would have
thought that we had been friends.
We shook hands and parted our ways.
Knowing both of us walked away
Two diffent men today.

Sgt. Stephen Moreno, U.S. Army
(he's not a poet but written from his heart. He wrote this when he was deployed in Iraq)


----------

